# What to do with old Share Cert - Eglinton Oil & Gas



## Rois (25 Oct 2006)

I have an old Share Cert from 1987 for Eglinton Oil & Gas - who as far as I can gather are now Aminex Plc. I bought the shares on advice from a friend when I lived in London but lost all track of them. 

I have googled Aminex and they appear to be still trading - is the old share cert of any value at this stage or what? I don't know much about shares so i'm just hoping some of you more knowledgeable AAMers can advise. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Oct 2006)

You could ask a stockbroker or the Company Secretary of Aminex.

Brendan


----------



## Rois (25 Oct 2006)

Would you reckon it's worth pursuing - I invested £100 stg.?


----------

